# Will this TV work in India?



## GauravCJ (Jun 20, 2008)

It's a Sony Bravia. Here's the product URL: Link

By looking at the specifications tab on the page, can you please tell me if this will work in India?

It mentions many connection types:

*Inputs and Outputs* 


.....
PC Video Input(s) : 1 (Rear) with D-sub 15 and L/R stereo mini plug connection
RF Connection Input(s) : 1 (Rear) RF in / Cable in
......
It mentions RF Connection Inputs, so it should work with our Cable TV and SetTop Boxes, right?

But then, it also says:

*TV System*


Tuner (Cable) : QAM
Tuner (Terrestrial) : ATSC
That ATSC could mean that it won't work (we in India are the DVB standard). I don't know, can someone shed some light on this?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ishan (Jun 21, 2008)

i dont know much about TVs.in India we use NTSC/PAL i suppose....and in that specification..i nowhere found these two terms....So i dont think so this TV would work in INDIA
see this *upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/0/0d/PAL-NTSC-SECAM.svg/400px-PAL-NTSC-SECAM.svg.png


----------



## cooldip10 (Jun 22, 2008)

The features look good.. Check the compatibility in Google or some Local Sony Dealer.. this will give a clear cut information


----------



## gopz (Jun 22, 2008)

ATSC is an American Standard, so it wont work in India (We use DVB)

But you might wanna check it with Tata Sky or any of the DTH providers


----------



## GauravCJ (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanks for the response guys. Let's hope it does.


----------

